# sling



## alices (Dec 23, 2011)

pt has shoulder pain and nurse placed a sling, remote coders are coding long arm splint, am I crazy did I miss something? since when does a sling get coded as a splint? If I am wrong and can code a sling as a splint please let me know so I can start coding it..any and all help is appreciated..thanks alice


----------



## jimbo1231 (Dec 25, 2011)

*It's a sling*

I agree. Unless they strapped the shoulder and didn't document it properly, I don't see a professoinal component charge or a facility charge for placing a splint. On the facility side there might be a supply charge for the sling depending on how the coding is done.

Jim


----------

